# 100 gallon tank. What do I need?



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so I have a 50 gallon planted tank going now for a few months.

Totally love the hobby! So I saw a 100 gallon today that was very cheap but it's just the tank.

Was just wondering how many T5 fixtures will I need? Want high light. Bulbs will be 54w each. Would 2 be sufficient? Or would I want 3 or 4?

On to filtration. I want to get a canaster filter. How many liters or gallons per hour would I want?

Heating, how many watts would I want?

Stand, does anyone know of a website (that delivers to Ireland) that sell stands at a reasonable price? I was thinking of diy but to be honest I wouldn't really want to risk it as I'm not very good at carpendry.

Also was wondering if anyone had any ideas on fish species? Want to get big fish for this tank, maybe bala sharks. Any suggestions from anyone on species?

Can't wait to get going!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats, The tank is what 6Ft? mine is. On canister I always try for one the is made for a tank twice of what is needed, better to overfilter. Heaters, you would need a couple of 300 watts, best to have 2 in case one fails. If you go high light, you also need to check into pressurized co2 as diy won't cut it.
Stands I can't help you with I don't know who would ship to you from the states.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's 4ft x 2ft x 2ft around abouts.

Found a canister rated at 528 gallons per hour on ebay with an in built uv sterilizer I think looks good. Here is the link 

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/330638360065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Was thinking diy co2 would find it hard to cut it. Don't know much about it though? Were could I buy the regulator and tank and were could I get the tanks refilled every month?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you dont know much about CO2, high light is not the way to go. I would still get CO2 if you want it. High light will require you to do a lot of stuff and it sounds like this is pretty new to you. If you start with low medium light and CO2, you can always go up in lighting. Get one thing out of whack with high light and you just started an algae fire that will burn out of control...trust me.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have diy co2 on my 50 gallon with high light. I know about co2 but I just don't know much about pressurized co2 is all. Wouldn't know where to buy it etc:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What light is on your 50g? DIY doesn't really work for tanks that big unless you're ganging muliple bottles together.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've got 2 x 54w T5's. I know it takes a lot of diy haha. I've got 2 x gallon and a half bottles of yeast and sugar running on the 50 gallon. Dosing 3.5 ml of flourish weekly after a 50% water change and I have lights on 10 hours a day and no algae problems as of yet (been 3 weeks since I upgraded lighting)


----------

